
Revisiting Rust's modules - lobster_johnson
https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/revisiting-rusts-modules/5628
======
lobster_johnson
The actual proposal is here:
[http://aturon.github.io/blog/2017/07/26/revisiting-rusts-
mod...](http://aturon.github.io/blog/2017/07/26/revisiting-rusts-modules/)

